
Do you know the real reason for contracts?  It might surprise you - Icegirl
http://contractize.com/the-real-reason-for-contracts/
======
apsdsm
I've made it a habit of mine never to read articles whose titles are obviously
click bait. Why not? The reason might surprise you!

